# Compost Bins



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

What kind of com[post bins are yall using? I need some ideas. I thought about buying the big one that TSC sales but it's $150. Should I try and make one?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just make one ....

I have thought about making one out of 4 x 8 sheets of Hardi plank, since it does not rot .... but If you have access to old metal fencing it would work best, as letting the air in the sides helps ....

I just made two plies, and trun them regulry ....


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I just have a pile myself too, but I have been looking into the best way to build a compost bin because it is more effective. The bin just needs to be able to get air and have access for you to turn it. I have read that 3x3 or 4x4 bins work best because if they get too big it takes a while for the composting process to work. I am probably building 2 bins. One that is 3x 3 and another that is 4x4 to figure out for myself what works best. I plan to use T-post and some fencing that has a small mesh like chicken wire or rabbit wire to make the bins leaving one side that I can open for access. Here is a link to a gardening forum that has a compost section. I read this regularly. Make sure to read the sticky link on greens and browns. Good luck.

http://www.helpfulgardener.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=35&sid=110fa1fa6ba7c72de0e1dd00e8859f87

Tate


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The bins are probably a better way...buy I just a pile and turn it occasionally with front-end loader. We compost everything from the kitchen, garden, etc...everything plant related. It is very worthwhile and pays many dividends in gardening.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*compost*

I'm sure you can find 4 PALLETS stand them on edge and wire together in a square.Thats one, get 3 more and wire them to the first to make a rectangle and your there.At no cost and 2 bins work best, that way once you get 1 full and working just shovel it to the empty 1 every week or so and your in business. CVA34


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

i made one from scrap lumber from work. its a 3 bin set up. only thing i bought was the rabbit wire. feels better when you make your own. working great.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I just built mine. Used that plastic safety netting that they use in construction & 4 t-post. Bought from home depot.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I got lucky and found one of the tumbler type that my boss didn't want anymore. The frame was rusted out. I took the barrel home and put a piece of 1/2" galvanized pipe thru it. Then I set two 4x4 posts in concrete next to my little raised garden to mount it on.


Works great. A person could fabricate something similar. A plastic barrel and some kind of fins to mount inside it for agitation. 

It would be worth the money if one had to buy one IMO.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

I paid too much money for one of these:
http://www.compostbins.com/compost-bins/compost-tumblers/rotocomposter12cubicfeetcompostbin.cfm

My yard space is measured in square feet not acres...I have the bin placed out of the way where it gets ~ 5 hrs of sun every day. It will make grass cuttings into compost in a few weeks. I collect compost tea easily to use in my home-made Garrett juice. I like the compost bin for what it does but I consider it way over priced for what you get.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

The three bin composters on this thread are great. 5bin systems would be better. But nothing beats open piles. Just spread a pile mix in fresh materials repile and water as you go. Next time rebuild it right beside itself doing the same thing. Just keep building the pile bigger until it can slit in two and start the process again until it is big enough to divde again and so on. Then use accordingly. Sharplazer


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So I got to listen to a guy on the radio about what two componets your compost needs .... and it's nitrogen and carbon ...

And grass is a nitrogen, and tree (leaves) is a carbon ....

You need more nitrogen than carbon, as the carbon that you put in there goes a long way ....

Don't foregt heat ..... it needs air but to much air wont let it heat up

Moral of this post, put anything organic in there and let it do its thing


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Took an old wooden cable spool, tacked hardware cloth around the perimeter edges and fabbed a door across a couple of wooden cross pieces spanning the rim. Dump in the compost, and roll it around to mix. When you want to apply it to the lawn, just roll it across the grass and the finished material sifts through the hardware cloth.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> Moral of this post, put anything organic in there and let it do its thing


OK, probably a stupid Question, But. Do ya'll put coffee grinds in? What about left over foods such as pasta, bread, or meat and bones?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> OK, probably a stupid Question, But. Do ya'll put coffee grinds in? What about left over foods such as pasta, bread, or meat and bones?


Not a stupid question

Coffee grinds yes .....high in Carbon and good for your pile

No on the other things .....

If it does not grow out of the ground, your not allowed to put it in your pile! it will attract pest like rats ...big no no, and bones dont break down fast enough.

Fruits, veggies, grass, leaves, needles/ hay, and chopped up wood.

All grow out of the ground, and can go in your pile.
The other rule is you need both green and brown
Green like grass and veggies, and brown like leaves and chopped up wood.
Its your nitrogen and carbon needed to generate the heat to break down the material

Animal waste is a grey area as some are good but most are not, so I avoid all animal waste, especially dog poop .... dont put that in your pile.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

When composting you can compost just about anything, but the dairy and meat products will attract vermin that you do not want. As far as dog and cat waste it is a no no. Humans can actually pick up disease from it. Remember though, if your composting with the hot method most if not all patogens can be dealt with.

Pile makers, build your piles at least 5-6 ft by 5 to 6ft. this is big enough to hold the heat in and will within 72-96 hours if it is cooking well, will shrink to a 4x4 pile. At the end of a week pull the inside to the outside and place the outside to the inside and cook again. I always add fresh materials when i rebuild and turn in. It will need more nitrogen to fire it off again. Use a thermometer if you want to know themps inside. I usually hit about 140 to 170 degrees during cooking. I love to see the steam coming up off the piles. [email protected]


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

this is an excellent site for composters and those that want to learn more about composting. [email protected]

http://www.howtocompost.org/


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

sharplazer said:


> I usually hit about 140 to 170 degrees during cooking.
> 
> Will this heat kill grass burs? We bag our clipping from our yard to catch any grass burs. I have been just feeding it to the horses to get rid of it. If I throw the clippings in the compost pile, then spread the compost later, am I going to be spreading grass burs around? :question:


----------

